# my first layer thingy



## fotophia (Jun 14, 2006)

ok so i dont even no what its called but i really wanted to make one and ive never used photoshop or layers but after getting the jist from a tutorial i managed to make this:








im so chuffed with it because it was a complete learning experiance and although its not great i still think it looks quite good.

anyway just thought id show it off cos im so happy i made one


----------



## duncanp (Jun 20, 2006)

gj, its good and its called vector :thumbup:


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 20, 2006)

It's very good, but I can't help thinking the original is better!


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 20, 2006)

I must agree with you, the breast enhancements really worked, who's the plastic surgeon. 
On a serious note, I think it's terrific for a first time. It just shows you the capabilities of Photoshop. Whatever you can imagine, you can do.


----------



## ahelg (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool. Which tutorial did you use?


----------



## fotophia (Jun 21, 2006)

ahelg said:
			
		

> Cool. Which tutorial did you use?


 
um... something from pixel2life.com i think. i used it just to find out where all the buttons where and the basic process. im currently working on another more detailed vector image but its only half way done atm.

thankyou for all the comments everyone


----------

